# Differential Going South



## JMM (Feb 16, 2005)

Chalk up another one! I just got back from my Pontiac dealer and after a short ride with the svc manager, they have ordered me a complete rear axle assembly. FYI: my goat has just over 4K miles.


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

What were the symptoms?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Mine was replaced at 850 miles. New one is whining now also.


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

Mine is on the way out....as soon as I can convince the Pontiac people that that noise is not normal...... Mine clanks rattles whines and bangs. 23000 miles.


----------



## JMM (Feb 16, 2005)

bergenfelter said:


> What were the symptoms?



Light whine from 45mpm up.

Loud crunching noise on coast-down (from approx 20 mph to stop).

FYI: I tried changing fluid to RP...no difference.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

JMM said:


> Light whine from 45mpm up.
> 
> Loud crunching noise on coast-down (from approx 20 mph to stop).
> 
> FYI: I tried changing fluid to RP...no difference.


The light whine 45-70 accelerating , if barely audible and not getting louder with miles, is normal. The crunching noise is definately cause for concern. When you changed the fluid did you find metal flakes or small metallic debris in the old fluid?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Had my new rear put in at the beginning of March, and as of right now no noises. The whine is gone. I am hoping it does not come back. I have just over 7K on it. 

There are no reasons for dealers to put up a fuss over replacing them. It is a problem that is known to GM and Dana Corp, and it has service bulletins out on it.

Dana filed bankruptcy and GM is floundering. If anyone needs a replacement rear, you may want to get it ASAP, no telling what will happen with the replacements.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

will an Eaton fit in there?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> will an Eaton fit in there?


Eaton is one of Dana's biggest competitors along with Meritor. If Dana don't get their act together, Eaton or Meritor will gobble them up. Dana thwarted a hostile take over from Meritor a few years ago. I doubt they could stop them again. 

Eaton rears? hmmmmmmmm ..........as long as they don't whine :willy:


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Mine went a little past 2k miles. New one is dead silent. (Then again I barely have 3k miles on the car now! Shes been retired all winter!) Pontiac dealer replaced right away w/out any hassle.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

i meant an eaton differential, or a locker.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I don't know if an Eaton will fit. I seriously doubt GM would replace the rear with anything but a factory authorized rear. Unless of course you are willing to fork over the loot.


----------



## goatsandstrats (Jul 2, 2005)

My GTO went into the shop yesterday for rear end noise.. it had started a while back but the day I took it in it was cold here, only seemed to be really loud once the fluids back there had warmed up.. with the warmer weather now it came back louder and you could feel the thing grabbing in a sort of way. They ordered me a new rear end for it. When I went by today I asked about an estimated dillivery time. They didn't have one. Quote "we don't stock the parts" and a little more discussion asked,, WE mean this dealership or GM.. GM was the reply. they had to get it from manufacture. Knowing they had not changed one out supposedly, I called another big dealer over in TEXAS and fhoun..... More like 3 to 4 weeks to get it..... Sure glad I got a fairly decent rental (06 G6) with 431 miles on it... 

Besides the withdrawals from the goat, I'll probably have to re learn to drive her all over again.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Been awhile since I've been here , but read this thread : I would suggest that the key to preventing the replacement LSD from the whine (assuming the gear/pinion was installed properly) is proper break-in. 500 miles at not over 55 with varying RPM ; heat cycle at 15min/60min/90min ; replace fluid after 500-600 miles. I followed that procedure on my third pumpkin and all is quiet : no whine at any RPM decel or accel . From what I read the Kaaz LSD is the aftermarket replacement of choice. Good Luck...


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Mine was replaced at 850 miles. New one is whining now also.



My '06 is on order, so from what I gather, is this just something to accept (rear end whine)? When they "replace" them, if there's no difference between the factory and the one they replace it with, why bother? They're all made with exactly the same components, therefore the sounds will reoccur, correct??


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm at 2200 miles, No whine from the rear end at all...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

MoreMoonShine said:


> My '06 is on order, so from what I gather, is this just something to accept (rear end whine)? When they "replace" them, if there's no difference between the factory and the one they replace it with, why bother? They're all made with exactly the same components, therefore the sounds will reoccur, correct??


Incorrect. The whine occurs from incorrect assembly, or faulty parts, or tolerances that are not correct. Dana built a bunch of faulty rears. Chances are, the new 06's should not have this problem but only time will tell. The whine could lead to damage further down the road, (gear wear) that is why they are being replaced. As far as exact components: although they are made with the same part number, the parts are not all manufactured at the same time. It could be the gearing got fouled up and is not meshing with other gears inside the carrier. 

There is a difference between rear ends, obviously the rears made a year or more ago were defective. The rears being made now SHOULD have had the defects corrected. If assembled correctly the whine will be gone. And if Dana does not get their act together, they will be gone.


----------



## goatsandstrats (Jul 2, 2005)

I hear it takes 3 to 4 weeks to get a new diff in from GM. Anyone know how you can even check the status of the order.. ie estimated ship date, shipped, etc.


I sure hate to be that long without my car. You'd think GM would stock a few of those diff. over here.

From my understanding it has to come from GM or DANA in Australia to Pontiac Michigan and then to the dealer.

Any one got information to add?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

goatsandstrats said:


> I hear it takes 3 to 4 weeks to get a new diff in from GM. Anyone know how you can even check the status of the order.. ie estimated ship date, shipped, etc.
> 
> 
> I sure hate to be that long without my car. You'd think GM would stock a few of those diff. over here.
> ...


The time it takes to get a replacement rear depends on the availability. It could take longer depending on how many were shipped from Australia. You cannot track them, you have to rely on the service dept for that. 

It only took one day to have mine replaced. Not sure where the rears go once they hit port. Unless your car is really making bad noises or acting up you should be able to drive it until the replacement one arrives. 

Go to your local dealer and have it checked and then have them order one. They should be able to tell you when a replacement arrives.

I was very apprehensive about having mine replaced. My dealer did a great job and the rear is quiet as it should be. 

Good luck


----------

